# Goat Kid Lethargic and Fever



## abraeri (Sep 29, 2019)

We got a new 6 month goat kid a few weeks ago along with the two year old ones we had. They had some fighting when we put them together, but not really anything too serious. Today night we noticed the kid was lethargic and we checked her temperature - 105.8. However, she has a good appetite. 

We checked our security camera footage and saw that she got rammed earlier in the day (we had to leave them in the barn when we went to church). 

Can internal injuries cause a fever? How common are internal injuries? 

We called the breeder we got the goats from, who has been a great help, and she suggested we give her penicillin first thing in the morning to get the fever down. However, this is before we realized she had been rammed by the other goat. 

Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 1, 2019)

Just saw this, how is your kid doing?  Did you give her any penicillin?  Are you able to check a fecal sample for parasites?  Coming into a situation can be stressful and cause a parasite bloom. Do you have a vet that you can talk to and have her seen by?   I'll tag some others for help

@B&B Happy goats @OneFineAcre @Southern by choice @Goat Whisperer


----------



## abraeri (Oct 1, 2019)

We gave her penicillin first thing the next morning and now her temp is down to 103.1
She also had some phlegm coming out so we're assuming it must've been something like pneumonia, especially with the stress + the crazy temp swings we're having.

We assumed she was vaccinated for pneumonia, since the two older goats we got from the same breeder were, but we were mistaken.

We do have a goat vet in the area, and she has said if we need to we can bring the goat to her or she can come over (we've had her over once before when a mystery lump showed up on one of the older goats leg area). 

Hopefully she will be good to go by the time we finish the course of penicillin.

Thank you for your concern!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 1, 2019)

Glad to hear that she is feeling better and  that she keeps getting better.  Yes the crazy temp swings can make it hard on the goats.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 1, 2019)

Sounds like you got things under control


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 3, 2019)

Sounds like she may have had a touch of "shipping fever".
It's a good idea to keep some banamine on hand.  It is a fever reducer/pain reliever.  It's kind of automatic with us if we have a sick goat. You do have to get banamine from a vet.


----------

